# smoking tonight!!!!  Pork butt!!!!!!!



## ddsmoker1 (Oct 15, 2011)

hey guys thought i would drop a line and start a lil chit chat  cooking two pork butts about 2.76 lbs hows long at a temp of 225??

I will get pics very soon


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 15, 2011)

2.76 lbs each?


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Oct 15, 2011)

yes total of 5.5 to 6 lbs of pork


----------



## billebouy (Oct 15, 2011)

I have to admit, the concept of "*about *2.76" kind of amused me.

Give or take a hundredth?


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 15, 2011)

Plan your cook time from the weight of the heavier piece.  It takes about the same time to cook one as it does two.  figure at least 1.5 to 2 hrs. per lb.  That is just aprox.  Always cook by internal temp not time as every piece of meat is different.  Those are some small butts you get there in CO.  In western NY we call those thick cut pork steaks. lol   Good luck and don't forget to post pics.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2011)

Yep we figure about 2 hours per pound, but since yours are so small it may be a lot less. 

If you are foiling, take them to an IT of 165 then foil with some liquid and return to smoker or oven until an IT of 205 for pulled pork or 195 for sliced.

Catch the juices from the meat to add back in after de-fatting. Also try this finishing sauce, a lot of us use it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2011)

I like what David & Al said.

Waiting for the Qviews!

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds like David and Al got it covered.

I'm like Bear, just waiting on Qview now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm here waiting with you guys too!

As usual I brought the beer!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 16, 2011)

Save me a place Al, gotta go get more Soda
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Oct 16, 2011)

alirght guys how would you prepair a green chili with the smoked pork that i cooked last night??? I have 6lbs of pork and 4lbs of green chilis and some onion what else?

I was thinking about crockpot the green chili chicken broth onions little flour and salt pepper ons seranno pepper one habanero pepper and some annihime peppers then the rest of the chili peps are hatch fire roasted????

AND YES I WILL HAVE Q-VIEW SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## billebouy (Oct 16, 2011)

DDSmoker1 said:


> alirght guys how would you prepair a green chili with the smoked pork that i cooked last night??? I have 6lbs of pork and 4lbs of green chilis and some onion what else?
> 
> I was thinking about crockpot the green chili chicken broth onions little flour and salt pepper ons seranno pepper one habanero pepper and some annihime peppers then the rest of the chili peps are hatch fire roasted????
> 
> AND YES I WILL HAVE Q-VIEW SOON!!!!!!!


Don't forget the garlic, and cumin.

Hatch fire roasted, you are one lucky dog.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2011)

Your killing us DD!

How long are you gonna make us wait!!!!


----------



## captturbo (Oct 16, 2011)

I must admit that I have become a pork butt junkie. We just finished one and I came home from Cosco today with two more boneless big boys. Does anyone else around here have a problem with expending girth?


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Oct 16, 2011)

ok guys you asked for it!!!!       Q-VIEW!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











The beginnings of what turns out to be a very good colorado southwest pork green chili!!!!!!

1. PORK BUTT 6LBS

2. GREEN CHILIS;  ANNAHEIM/PABLANOS  12total

3. 3 JAP-A-PINOS

4. 1 SERRANNO AND 1 HABANERO PEPPER

5. 3TBLS. CUMMIN

6. 3TBLS SMOKED CUMMIN

7. SALT AND PEPPER TO TASTE

8. 2 ONIONS

9 ONE HOLE LARGE GARLIC

10. SOME OTHER STUFF!!!!!













look at that smoke penitration!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ok guys the meat its a shame but you have got to do it this way !!!!!   when you take the meat off the smoker put it in the oven at 225 for two hours or so  and make sure you cover it  when you pull the meat out it will have a good amount of drippings from the meat  collected in the pan SAVE THIS YOU WILL NEED IT LATER.    so take that nice meat you just spent all day cooking and just put it in the refridgerator!!!!! yep you read that right      right in the ol' ice box till the next day you want to put all the juice in the box also so it gets cold and becomes a gelliton!!

the next day pull out and cut 1inch cubes out of the cold meat!!!! the juice can be seperated from the fat( now its the orange stuff on top of the gelliton )







the peppers and garlic!!! smoke em till the garlic coated in olive oil is done the peppers may need some grill time







dice the onions cook till just turn clear add the pork you cooked the night before

cook till you can get all the peppers and garlic cut 10 to 15 mins







add all ingreadents together chilli pekine, cummin, onions, pork,peppers, chicken stock, smoked cummin, flour1/4 cup mixed  with the broth then added ,    salt,  2 cans of diced tomatoes













thats me and my lil angel well you can do what ever you want with the recipe and let me know what you think I loved it but your taste is not mine but if you do it like i did and then try your way and see if you get another result keep you box hot and your beer cold


----------



## billebouy (Oct 16, 2011)

Yup, looks like you nailed it there, that had to be good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow!!!!

Now that'll warm you up on a cold Colorado day!!!

Great Post !!!

Cute little angel too!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well it sure was worth the wait!

That's a fantastic looking bowl of chili!


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Oct 17, 2011)

totally awsome chilli the aroma while reheat fills the house with that sm,okey chili flavor and the taste WOW all the flavors combine nicely with each other you gotta try it. It is spicy but it is NOT hot or mouth burning just enough to let you know you are eating chili

well enjoy and I look forward to seeing some of you guys trying this recipe and adding to it please let me know if you loveit!!!!!

 v


----------

